# Shyla, you were almost home.



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

For those of you who don't know, there was a little half blind hairless girl named Shyla that desperately needed a new home. 
Minky posted about her in the adoption section and it was thanks to Nanashi that I found that post. 
Shyla was a special case. In addition to being half blind she was also very unsocialized and feared humans. She needed someone who would work with her, give her a loving and patient home and show her love and kindness. 
And even though she was in Tennessee, and I in Michigan, I stepped up and said I would take her. 
I immediately posted on social media, looking for those who could train from TN to MI. I posted on six facebook groups and, disappointingly, got no hits or attention. But I'm lucky, because I have a few good friends in the rescue business. 
So I contacted my friend Laura and asked if she knew anyone that could help train; and she did. 
In about eight hours I had put together a train to get Shyla. 

But then we got bad news. Shyla was very sick and the owner didn't think she would make it to morning. So I panicked and scrambled to get an emergency pull but I'm nocturnal and I forget sometimes that normal people are asleep at 2 am. 
So instead I personally messaged the owner, gave my number and begged them to get ahold of me.

It worked, I got a text a little more than ten minutes later. I first asked her symptoms then told them what to do from there. I asked if they had any antibiotics, amoxi was the main one and they said they did. But a little later I got a reply saying they couldn't find it. After several frantic texts back and forth from myself, but didn't get us anywhere, the owner stopped responding; and my heart plummeted. 
I finally got a reply at 5:56 this morning and I knew she had passed; I didn't need to read the message to know that. 

I am so so sorry baby girl. You had a patient, loving home waiting for you. And when I was told you were sick I tried my hardest to get you pulled within the hour. I had medication, a wonderful vet and a large vet fund and i was willing to spend it all on you to get you better. I'm so sorry. I gave advice, instructions, directions... but in the end it didn't matter. 

I was so looking forward to meeting you and teaching you love and that not all humans are bad. I wanted to work with you, show you loving human touch and eventually integrate you into my rattie family. I think you would have liked my Thistle, she's calm and sweet. I'm sure you would have grown to love Juniper and Violet and I'm sure you would have enjoyed playing with them. Mica would have loved you. She loves everything and you would have been no exception. And I know that you and Ruby would have been great friends. She would have taught you how to chew a hole in the bottom of a brand new bottle of water in two seconds flat, but only if it was laying on my bed, pillow or between my legs.

Run free over the bridge baby girl; there's a little brown berk named Lilly there and I know she'll take you under her wing. I'll meet you eventually Shyla, just play to your hearts content till I get there.


----------



## Wieju (Jan 25, 2015)

I'm so sorry you did not get to meet her


----------



## Minky (Apr 4, 2013)

Rest in peace Shyla. And thank you Fay for all your amazing efforts.


----------



## erikablanchettexo (Nov 25, 2014)

Oh no . I'm so sorry to hear this


----------



## aliceinwonderland (Dec 17, 2013)

Oh that poor baby girl. She must have felt so sad and hopeless in that little tank for so long. You would have turned her life around completely and spoiled her rotten Fay. It breaks my heart to know you didn't get a chance. At least you're finally free of that tank, Shyla.. Fay, you clearly have a huge heart. I hope if another situation where a rattie needs a rescue arises this tragic experience won't deter you from trying to help again.


----------



## abratforarat (Jan 12, 2014)

I'm so sorry! So sad! Really sorry!


----------



## Minky (Apr 4, 2013)

It's incredibly sad. But on the other hand, it's wonderful to know that there are people willing to do whatever it takes to help a rat in need. 

Before we found her, Shyla was just a commodity - another rat among hundreds at the breeder she came from, and the pet store that didn't even notice she was blind in one eye. Yet on this board she became a valued soul with a right to a better life. That happened because of all the dedicated people here and elsewhere who understand rats and care about their welfare. I think of all the rats that were plucked out of feeder bins or pulled from hoarding situations or from unfit homes, and given a second chance at health and happiness, because of extraordinary people who truly care. Believe me, there WILL be other rats in need that WILL get help because of the passionate, dedicated people in this community.


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Thanks guys. I hadn't had the heart to come back and read the comments till now. I've cried a good deal over her and the situation she was in. And after this whole ordeal my feelings and thoughts on her owner are blackened. There was so much that could have been done differently and had those things been done differently I truly believe that she would still be with us and in my care. Even though I hadn't met her or laid eyes on her in person, I loved her. 



Minky said:


> Rest in peace Shyla. And thank you Fay for all your amazing efforts.


I just wish I could have done more. I'm very frustrated and upset over this whole ordeal.



aliceinwonderland said:


> Oh that poor baby girl. She must have felt so sad and hopeless in that little tank for so long. You would have turned her life around completely and spoiled her rotten Fay. It breaks my heart to know you didn't get a chance. At least you're finally free of that tank, Shyla.. Fay, you clearly have a huge heart. I hope if another situation where a rattie needs a rescue arises this tragic experience won't deter you from trying to help again.



Thanks, Alice; it means a lot. You're right, she would have been so spoiled. All mine are and she would have been lavished in love right along with them. It breaks my heart that she never had a friend in the short time that she was with us. I wanted so bad to give her friends.

This tragedy will not turn me away from rescuing. If there is another in need, and I'm able to help, I will fight tooth and nail to help. Whether if it's just organizing a train or a pull, to taking one in if need be.

What made me agree to take poor little Shyla in was the fact that she was unsocialized and was special needs. I work with special needs and aggressive animals, from rats to dogs and cats. I'm not afraid of getting bit or getting stitches. Yes, it's unpleasant and hurts. But the moment that you can gently reach out and pet a furry little head or body without them flinching, biting out of fear and reflex, or bolting away in terror, it's just so wonderful and emotional and it makes all the bites, scratches, cuts and bruises worth it. And after they finally realize that you're not going to hurt or abuse them, they start to trust you. And man that's an amazing thing.


----------



## WolfPuppy (Jan 11, 2015)

I had been following this little girl's story, so I was very glad to see you were going to take her in. So sorry that she couldn't make it just a little longer. What a heartbreaking story. Your desire to help her was very admirable, though, and I agree 100% with what you said about rescues. There was just nothing more you could have done in this case. Poor, sweet little rattie.


----------



## Medilia (Mar 18, 2015)

I had been reading her story in another thread and I was so hopeful that she would find her way to a loving family.

I was so invested in her story not realizing she was already gone.

I hope that little rattie is at peace now.

<3


----------



## ponderosa (Oct 13, 2014)

I did a search for Shyla's name to get caught up on her story. Such a sad story about how human ignorance had so affected her life. However, the efforts of people coming together to help rescue this rat in her time of need were truly heroic, and you truly did everything you could, going above and beyond. Not many animals have people going to such lengths to help them out. And maybe somewhere, Shyla knows this.


----------

